

Amazon S3: Versioning Beta Design - timf
http://doc.s3.amazonaws.com/betadesign/Versioning.html

======
etherealG
potential to use this instead of a dropbox account? the code could be
substantially easier to write.

~~~
bshep
i wish i had more upvotes...

~~~
etherealG
no worries, going to start hacking at it shortly. I'll keep you posted :)

------
euroclydon
What open source tools are you using to backup to S3 from linux? I imagine the
good ones will add in support for S3 versioning.

~~~
dryicerx
s3cmd is a command line tool interfacing to S3, makes scripting your backups
downright simple. <http://s3tools.org/s3cmd>

Another is the Boto Python library (more or less a wrapper for all AWS stuff).
<http://code.google.com/p/boto/>

Hopefully both of these will get version control support real soon.

------
DenisM
How is this different than simply adding a version suffix to each file name?

~~~
dryicerx
By appending version suffixes by your self, all your clients/apps must be made
aware of the current version suffixe and coordinate it (say you have multiple
files with different version), can get real messy. And with that method, there
is no way to mimic deletes either.

I think the main goal of S3 is to provide a dropbox like feature. You can
simply PUT/GET/DELETE/COPY just like before and not worry about version
control... and s3 just transparently handles it for you

------
vdm
Does it do deduplication, or do I have to pay for too much storage when a
large file changes just a little each day?

This is why I use JungleDisk.

~~~
sandGorgon
I'm wondering the same thing too - how did they build this ?

ZFS (after pool ver. 21 I suppose) has deduplication - are they building on
something similar ?

